# You know what I hate!?



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Teenage girls that think that they know everything! Darn this just irks me! You can't tell them anything without them snapping and arguing with you, even if you are only trying to help. They think that they know all there is too know and that they have nothing to learn! I feel like saying to them "You know what, you are WRONG! You have a lot to learn, so get your head out of you butt and smarten up you little brat!" 

You know what the worst part is? They are never going to change. They'll grow up and have the same attitude! Only once they get out of high school nobody will like them because that attitude is no longer "cool." But I guess that is punishment enough for them! 

Sorry about that, but I had to rant! I'm so tried of dealing with snot nosed, know-it-all teenage girls.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

oh, god, i know what you are talking about ! 
just, when you´re correcting some girls at my school ( and sometimes even the boys) they snap, and are all ,, like, whatever ! like I care :!: " leaving you standing like an idiot ! 
that´s why im graduating early ! ( well one of the reasons :lol: )


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah...I couldn't even imagine being in school again! I would probably have to run away, far way!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I agree, I don't know whether to feel sorry for them or just dismiss them from my thoughts. 
I feel sorry for them because they have a very rough road ahead if they think they know it all at the tender age of 15-16 or younger. They are going to have a hard time holding a job, raising children of their own or just dealing with life in general. 
I never had kids but have family and friends who had to deal with the teen years with their children. I just thank God I never had them since I probably would have been in jail for child abuse most of the time :lol: 
I try to ignore them for the most part, realizing that their little brains haven't developed enough to formulate proper thought patterns and they haven't had enough life experience to draw from. 
Thats really awful isn't it :shock: :lol: 
Sorry if I offend, there are some pretty sharp kids out there. The know it all been there done that better then anyone types are the ones I try to ignore. 
Rant Rant Rant I feel better now :lol:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I feel better knowing that someone else feels the same way I do! 

I have kids, but they will never be like that because I will whip their ***! And I'm not kidding! 

I find it hard to just dismiss them though. I'm usually a very gentle natured, easy going person. However, they are about 3 things that just make me lose it, and these types of girls are one of them!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Their moms must have taken some sort of intellegence inhancing drug while they were in the womb. To have that much knowledge about a subject at the age of 14-16 and be able to tell someone with 15-20-30 years of experience that they are wrong :roll: I have great sympathy for all the teachers out there.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Uh, are you aiming this at anyone in particular?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Nope, not anyone in particular. Just teenage girls that fit into this catagory. 

I have sypmpathy for teachers as well, and mothers for that matter. Because you know that if these girls are arguing with everyone else, they are probably agruing with their mothers as well. :x


----------



## 30D_Danny (Mar 6, 2008)

Girls (and boys) like that make me happy I don't go to school


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

I know what you mean. They're horrible. I'm so glad they've left the school. But everyone knows that there is ALWAYS going to be people like that in the world, sadly.... :roll:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Very well spoken Rachel.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> I feel better knowing that someone else feels the same way I do!
> 
> I have kids, but they will never be like that because I will whip their ***! And I'm not kidding!
> 
> I find it hard to just dismiss them though. I'm usually a very gentle natured, easy going person. However, they are about 3 things that just make me lose it, and these types of girls are one of them!


Agreed. 

Unfortunately, in their world, they are always right, and it doesn't matter who says it's not... because what do older people know? Nothing, obviously. Problem is, when they group together and get it in their heads that they're against something, it's pretty durn hard to change their minds, collectively I mean. Especially the snotty ones, or the ones that are the "ring leaders." 
I find it extremely rude, to say the very least. 
I'm glad grade school is way behind me, I don't miss those days at all. 


Having said all this, I know I was a snotty teen, and my mom is waiting for the day I have to deal with my kids...


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I think everyone has to go through it. I'm sure I was a know it all kid. I don't remember being that way (voted most freindly and president of my senior class) but I'm sure my mom would say I was. 
My niece sure went through it and was a real handful for my sister. She is a lovely 26 year old women now so hopefully they get over it.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Heh i know im a snotty teen. But only when it comes to some things. Like sometimes at our 4h riding meetings we have a trainer come in. Well she is an Arabian trainer. I ride my QH at those meetings. She always tells me to tighten up my reins always always. Im like "no that is not how i trained my horse, i will not tighten up my reins". Me and that lady do not get along. I have listened to her a few times and it has set me back a couple months on him :? So now i just don't go to the meetings she is at. 

Other times when my mother tries to tell me how to train my horse when she has only ridden a horse once and her life. I get snotty with her.

I really only get snotty when people try to tell me how to work my horses, or when they insult my training. That gets under my skin.

But then i question everything my mom tells me. Like lets say i sweap the living room differently then she does, yet its still gets cleaned. She makes me do it again, i argue over that. Or when get a snow day she never lets me /sleep in too late/ because i should be up moving. Thats when i hang up on her. I wake up everyday at 5 in the morning even weekends because on weekends i ride at 7 in the morning and i have school during the week. Her excuse is always "you should just do it because im your mother and i say so". No that doesn't cut it for me. Yes i know life is unfair, but that just irks me.

Then the whole "messy room" thing. My room is never clean, but my stalls and barn are. I work my butt of everyday keeping my barn nice, i feel i should be able to keep my room how ever i want it. Yes i realise i didn't pay for it, but i do sleep in it. Im the one who deals with it not her. She calls me irresponsible because my room is a mess. She says i have a messy life and crappy life because my room is a mess. Now that is when i get snotty.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I think its just life phases. If you have ever taken a psych101 class and read anything on Eriksons psychosocial lifes stages it really makes sense. I know when I was in my teens I was a slob about my room. In my 20-30's It was "my stuff" in my place and kept everything neat and tidy in my apartment. When 40-50 hits I realized how unimportant all the "stuff" is not saying I'm a slob again but I'm not as meticulous in my housework as I used to be. Thats my excuse anyway :wink: :lol:


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

I think I would expand it to include anyone (not just teenagers) who thinks they know everything irritates me. I mean, can anyone really ever know everything? 

I like it when people are open to the fact that other people just might know more than they do, and also that maybe there's a better way of doing things than the way they're currently doing it. ;-)

As far as teens are concerned, I don't necessarily think I was a "know it all" teen, but I do know that I made my mom's life difficult for awhile!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I went thru the know-it-all stage for about 6 months right after I turned 16. And it wasn't with everyone just with my mom! (Sorry Mommy!! )


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Thats so funny :lol: I think all women should apologize to their mothers. Girls seem to be hardest on their moms at that age. We should set aside a day to honor the moms in our life....Oh wait we do, Mothers Day :lol: 
I agree with nike there are know it all types of all ages. Should we tell them, or just let them ramble on?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Haha...

I tell my mom sorry everytime we start talking about my teenages years. 

My older sister is going thru what I went thru when I was 16 (she's a late bloomer) and I feel so sorry for my mom! I always tell my sister "Don't you think that I put mom thru enough when I was young?" 

Poor Mommy, had to deal with me and now my sister..lol. Acutally she had 5 girls so she had to go thru it 5x.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i went through the know it all stage, and then the extremely rebellious stage. I feel sorry for my parents. They had to deal with a lot from me. But i actually think that me moving out actually helped in a strange way. My parents were against it, but i think now they really cherish the time they spend with me now. And i don't fight with my mom anymore either. 
Yeahh i was a bad kid sometimes  But i have since grown up  I just hope my kids aren't like that :shock: 

Last year for mother's day, i got her a hummel statue. (She collects them) And i forget the saying, but it was cute, very cute. I made her cry too. But it was the good type of crying.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

appylover31803 said:


> i went through the know it all stage, and then the extremely rebellious stage. I feel sorry for my parents. They had to deal with a lot from me. But i actually think that me moving out actually helped in a strange way. My parents were against it, but i think now they really cherish the time they spend with me now. And i don't fight with my mom anymore either.
> Yeahh i was a bad kid sometimes  But i have since grown up  I just hope my kids aren't like that :shock:
> 
> Last year for mother's day, i got her a hummel statue. (She collects them) And i forget the saying, but it was cute, very cute. I made her cry too. But it was the good type of crying.




Wow... Appy we're more alike than I thought! My mom was 100% against me moving out (especially since it was to live with Rich) but my mom and I have never been closer. I did move away to Quebec for a year prior, which helped a ton, but it was something completely different when I moved out to live in the same city..


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

JDI and Appylover we are all alike! 

When I moved out my mom was so mad (mind you I was 16) but I never went home and we had never been closer then we were after I moved out and we stopped fighting!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

this is my move out story. I did a semester at college and truly hated it, but told my mom i liked it because i knew it would make her happy. (always thought she was comparing me to my older brother) So after my grades reflected how i felt about college, we got into a huge arguement. At that time, i was spending every waking minute with Tom.  So i told my parents i needed time away from them to think about it. (they were saying stuff like "we'll buy you a new car if you go back" and i didn't believe it) So i stayed over at Tom's apart and we talked it over and he suggested me moving it (we were going out for less than a month) and obviously i loved that idea. When i told my parents they were against it and were like no you can't do that, which made me almost tell Tom i wasn't going to be moving in. 
So one day, when my parents, brother and sister all weren't home, i packed up my clothes and left. They were upset and ****ed that i did that, but it's really been good for my family, i feel anyways.
I just feel bad for my sister because we used to do a lot together, but i mean, we still talk on the phone and do silly stuff now. And I see it, as it was bound to happen some time. Why not sooner than later?
But now my parents are cool with it. Haven't told them about Tom and I wanting our own house. But i figure an engagement is enough for them now


----------



## savethepitbulls67890 (Mar 14, 2008)

Snobby, know-it-all, I'm-too-good-for-everyone people are the EXACT reason that I am now HOMESCHOOLED. Did public school up until 9th grade, but switched for 10th! I was sick of the attitudes!


----------



## LuLu (Sep 11, 2007)

I am actually the complete opposite of the typical teenager! I'm 16, but *alot* older than my years, but i'm not one of those snobby-know-it-alls. There are groups of girls at my school, who we call the "plastics", because they wear so much make-up they look like a bunch of barbie dolls, and they wears skirts that are no wider than a belt! They are so bitchy and nasty and look down at people who they think are "below them", when* they* can't even string one intelligent sentance together :evil: The group of girls I hang around with have gradually got more snotty as they've got older, but to make it worse, three of them have horses of their own, which makes them even more snobby!! They are complete know-it-alls, they drive me up the wall, but I don't have anyone else to hang around with, so I have no choice. They are so immature, they won't even walk to lessons on their own for fear of being seen without anyone glued to their hip, how pathetic? They are going to get such a nasty shock when we leave school, if they can't even walk to lessons on their own, they ain't got a cat in hells chance of surviving in the real world!!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

savethepitbulls67890 said:


> Snobby, know-it-all, I'm-too-good-for-everyone people are the EXACT reason that I am now HOMESCHOOLED. Did public school up until 9th grade, but switched for 10th! I was sick of the attitudes!


You ride horses? Heh get used to the snobby girls. You will have to deal with it all your life.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

.Delete. said:


> savethepitbulls67890 said:
> 
> 
> > Snobby, know-it-all, I'm-too-good-for-everyone people are the EXACT reason that I am now HOMESCHOOLED. Did public school up until 9th grade, but switched for 10th! I was sick of the attitudes!
> ...


Unfortunatly you are right.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> JDI and Appylover we are all alike!
> 
> When I moved out my mom was so mad (mind you I was 16) but I never went home and we had never been closer then we were after I moved out and we stopped fighting!





 appylover31803 said:


> this is my move out story. I did a semester at college and truly hated it, but told my mom i liked it because i knew it would make her happy. (always thought she was comparing me to my older brother) So after my grades reflected how i felt about college, we got into a huge arguement. At that time, i was spending every waking minute with Tom. So i told my parents i needed time away from them to think about it. (they were saying stuff like "we'll buy you a new car if you go back" and i didn't believe it) So i stayed over at Tom's apart and we talked it over and he suggested me moving it (we were going out for less than a month) and obviously i loved that idea. When i told my parents they were against it and were like no you can't do that, which made me almost tell Tom i wasn't going to be moving in.
> So one day, when my parents, brother and sister all weren't home, i packed up my clothes and left. They were upset and ****ed that i did that, but it's really been good for my family, i feel anyways.
> I just feel bad for my sister because we used to do a lot together, but i mean, we still talk on the phone and do silly stuff now. And I see it, as it was bound to happen some time. Why not sooner than later?
> But now my parents are cool with it. Haven't told them about Tom and I wanting our own house. But i figure an engagement is enough for them now


How strange that we're all so similar. I didn't move out for the first time until I was 18, that was to Quebec for a year at school... moving in with Rich just kind of happened; his house was a lot closer to work (still a 45 minute drive though) than my parents' and it was a very gradual move.... haha so much so that my parents weren't able to rebel much! But then we found an apartment together and that appearantly set my parents off...


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

once when my parents were cool with me and tom living together in his apartment (it was about a 20 min drive from my house) then we moved in with his dad (which is now over an hour drive) and my mom actually hung up on me.

Oh well. They're cool with it now.



> JDI and Appylover we are all alike!


We really are. it's pretty cool!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

After my first move out my mom was pretty darn supportive. I went back home for awhile and then I met George. I moved in with him after we had only been dating for about 3 weeks. Then last year we moved 4 hours away from my mom and she has been really good. I guess we are married and that makes a difference...lol


----------



## savethepitbulls67890 (Mar 14, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> .Delete. said:
> 
> 
> > savethepitbulls67890 said:
> ...


 :? Yeahhh I know, but at least I don't have to deal with it right now!


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

So far I can't complain about my teen daughter other than her messy room, she doesn't argue with me much, takes care of our dogs, helps with the horses and is wanting to go to work so she can buy her own car. 
I've done my best to teach them to appreciate things and that nothing in life is worth having if you don't work for it. 
But....on those occasions she does feel like arguing I just tell her I'm gonna take her eye liner away ( she is obsessed with it lol ) that usually does the trick


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

I thought it was fasinating how much my mom learned as I grew up.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

LuLu said:


> I am actually the complete opposite of the typical teenager! I'm 16, but *alot* older than my years, but i'm not one of those snobby-know-it-alls. There are groups of girls at my school, who we call the "plastics", because they wear so much make-up they look like a bunch of barbie dolls, and they wears skirts that are no wider than a belt! They are so bitchy and nasty and look down at people who they think are "below them", when* they* can't even string one intelligent sentance together :evil:


*i know exactly how u feel...same here. Here we call them "****is" (tamma, u propably will know wat i mean) and i can't stand them! They all look the same, wear SOOOO much makeup (i wear makeup but they just overdo it and look like clowns) and are just soo annoying! Just yesterday one (i don't even know her) tried to make me look bad by grabbing a random girls *** so that it looked like i did it. :evil: :shock: and all they do for fun is party,drink and smoke! 

Know-it-alls are really annoying! u can't know everything! no one does!!*


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Teenage girls that think that they know everything! Darn this just irks me! You can't tell them anything without them snapping and arguing with you, even if you are only trying to help. They think that they know all there is too know and that they have nothing to learn! I feel like saying to them "You know what, you are WRONG! You have a lot to learn, so get your head out of you butt and smarten up you little brat!"
> 
> You know what the worst part is? They are never going to change. They'll grow up and have the same attitude! Only once they get out of high school nobody will like them because that attitude is no longer "cool." But I guess that is punishment enough for them!
> 
> Sorry about that, but I had to rant! I'm so tried of dealing with snot nosed, know-it-all teenage girls.


Sounds like one of my co-workers(who is nearly 30 by the way). One thing I have realized over the lst year or so is that ost adults never actually grow up. :?


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Teenage girls that think that they know everything! Darn this just irks me!
> 
> You know what the worst part is? They are never going to change.


Don't worry, FGR. Teenagers grow up and have children of their own. Then they'll discover how little they know!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Spyder said:


> I thought it was fasinating how much my mom learned as I grew up.


That's so true! :lol: Well said Spyder! (great chuckle)


----------



## Lunaries (Mar 23, 2009)

Okay, it's likely wrong for me to be saying this considering that I'm technically still a teenager. But dear God I used to want to do something horrible to those silly little bints! I've always been a friendly person, and I'm generally nice to post people, but the little know-it-all, better-than-yous, are just asking for a little bit of retribution, if you ask me. That being said, I have a certain attitude...a slight arrogance that if I don't keep control on it and keep telling myself that whatever I might think, I DON'T know everything and don't own the world, can show up every now and then...but not with anybody but my poor family and friends, haha! I've always been the good kid of my mom's bunch -- well, the younger ones, my older sister is fifteen or sixteen years older than me -- I've never drank or smoked or decided to become a pothead. I was never demanding, and generally tried to make up for my younger siblings' shortcomings. I'm glad that my poor mother got some respite from them!

But man, over the last years have I developed a fun habit! I don't MEAN anything by it, but I just LOVE to argue! I tell her that I honestly don't mean anything when I'm arguing, and in fact I've already forgotten what I was arguing about in the next few minutes...I don't know if she believes me.  I don't argue about the little things, being asked to do chores (went through a phase though, admittedly, where I was a lazy little brat, long past though), I listen to her advice and usually go by it. But man, when I get in a mood! It's not even in a bad mood. It's just fun, for some reason, to sit and argue back and forth for an hour on some little subject such as why my computer desk is messy. It's NOT messy, it's...organized. It's just that my brain sees organizing differently than most people, and I know just why my green teddy bear Ruffles is the keeper of every scrap of tissue, every pencil, my bottle of hand sanitizer...and it makes sense for them to be where is most convenient to my keyboard! I think it runs in my family though, she's just as argumentative as I am.  And she doesn't get the brunt of it any more -- I have online friends who oblidge my whims of debate happily! Haha.

I'm glad my mom and I have a good relationship, though. And that she handles my little verbal sparring with grace! When I was little, she had all sorts of health problems (breast cancer, some sort of infection on her leg from the hospital that could have killed her, ulcers, all the fun that comes with chemo, etc), so I always tried to be good. I have a feeling I had a muted form of most teenage problems, all the same, though I did try not to, hahaha. She'll get her revenge some day when I start making babies.  I'm sure she'll be vindicated.

But back to the subject of irritating teenage girls (...because I'm not one, not even for the next month that I technically am. I am perfect and always win, and am also the Heir to All That Is Good, etc, etc, etc... :laughing: :laughing: ). Are they really common in riding? Greaaat. Not only have I been out of school for three years now, I've also never been the type to be very...social. I'm perfectly fine by myself, and I don't like the company of irritating teenagers. There are a few decent ones, but I was kind of looking forward to being in a group of responsible adults! Hahahaha. Maybe I'll luck out.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

ridingismylife2 said:


> *i know exactly how u feel...same here. Here we call them "****is" (tamma, u propably will know wat i mean) and i can't stand them! They all look the same, wear SOOOO much makeup (i wear makeup but they just overdo it and look like clowns) and are just soo annoying! Just yesterday one (i don't even know her) tried to make me look bad by grabbing a random girls *** so that it looked like i did it. :evil: :shock: and all they do for fun is party,drink and smoke!
> 
> Know-it-alls are really annoying! u can't know everything! no one does!!*


Yes ridingismylife I've heard and saw some of them. I still live so 'rural area' (at least if I compare my location to Helsinki) that I haven't noticed so many of them here. Or them I'm just too old, something around 20-ish so most of people in my age group aren't that gaudy anymore as to dressing and makeup. Also, even if I know 20-ishes are still pretty immature I can say most of them haven't so peremptory opinions anymore like teenagers have among their worst adolescence. Or then this phenomenon called '****ismi' arrived after me, I didn't even notice that type of people during my comprehensive school but started to hear of them soon after I had graduated it. So I don't actually know a lot of them. 

Anyway, I still think like we tend to say here; 'let every flower blooms' and let them be as they are . Rebellion and B&W style to think (eg. just thoughts like Know-it-alls) are part of human development and leads you toward adulthood. So that kind of people don't interfere me if they don't come to my territory and irritate me. On the other hand I know youth can misbehave pretty badly especially during their deepest adolescence and drive people around them nut. I mean things like bullying etc. I think it's sad because we don't need any school shooter more.

I believe things like that *** thing are annoying. I hope people around you will become more mature soon and stop acting like that .


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Spyder said:


> I thought it was fasinating how much my mom learned as I grew up.





CacheDawnTaxes said:


> Sounds like one of my co-workers(who is nearly 30 by the way). One thing I have realized over the lst year or so is that ost adults never actually grow up. :?





Joshie said:


> Don't worry, FGR. Teenagers grow up and have children of their own. Then they'll discover how little they know!


Spyder, that made me laugh so much..lol. Yeh as I mother I know, I have lots to know, my kids will teach me soo much!  LOL And I sure hope that once they have kids they realize that they have lots ot learn, but some of them never wake up from their fairy tale!

Cache-you are so right, I have a 40yr old friend that acts younger than his 16yr old son.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Spyder said:


> I thought it was fasinating how much my mom learned as I grew up.



So true  My parents like to rub that in sometimes... a lot. 

Really a lot of these "plastic" girls are so **** insecure its actually really sad seeing them around. That doesn't mean I don't want to smack them anyways. I actually went bra shopping with my 16 yo cousin last night. She is a complete know it all and can be pretty bratty sometimes esp if she's with her friends. But once you separate them they can be pretty enjoyable. sometimes  and if you aren't their parent! :lol: My poor aunt is raising 3 girls ages 14-17....its a miracle she hasn't lost it already!!


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

When i was in my home town my neighbours kids would come over every weekend i would put them on one of my dead broke horses and they would just kinda walk around a field or some thing...well there dad got a huge insurance settelment and the next thing i knew both his daughters had new horses(which were both very green broke...but pretty so they had to have them!) So when we were out riding or in the arena i would just offer suggestions on what to do with there horses or whatever. Well the one girl would always be like "i know" whenever i told her some thing. So finally i snapped on her one day! I was like " well if you knew then your horse woudlnt be doing what he is doing!!!!!" Well she ended up crying and then telling her parents i was yelling at her. I told them ya i yelled at her because she wont listen to my instructions when after her parents told me give her pointers! After a few weeks...the horses werent getting any attention...no more rides and i was cleaning there pens and feeding them every morning and night. The girls dad ended up selling the horses and not telling the girls and that was a new fight all on its own...i gate girls like that!!!!


----------

